# The Awakening



## 3 goldens

I am not sure where to post this so the most folks can see it. It is so beau;tiful that all who have lost a dog needs to read it. I war you, get tissues before you read, but you will be happy you read.

THE AWAKENING ................. By Kathleene S. Baker

Shiloh awoke ever so rested. She stood, stretched, and the lush meadow of clover beneath her paws felt velvety. She did not understand. Nor did she grasp the beauty all around her -- she'd been sightless for five years, although images did return in dreams. She'd often awake saddened, yet never gave up hope that her vision would return.

Woofs, yaps, song birds, and even unfamiliar sounds echoed in the distance. A babbling brook nearby summoned Shiloh's thirst. She ambled in that direction.

Shortly, overcome with confidence, she picked up the pace, exhibiting a confidence she'd not had in years. She sprinted towards the rivulet. What joy to run again!

Now and then she completed circles at full speed simply for the thrill. Shiloh's vision had returned! Her reflection in the sparkling water was proof! Lapping the cool water, she viewed beautifully hued fish playing chase several feet below the surface.

Shiloh gazed about for mum and dad. She'd only enjoyed free rein in the backyard and felt uncertain. What if she wandered into danger?

As anxiety escalated, two snow-white doves alit beside her. Finally, something familiar! Trees at home teemed with cooing doves when she meandered about her yard. She'd never understood their calls but now she did. They beckoned her to follow.

Looking up as they hovered above her, a rainbow glistened as if each color was configured of precious gemstones. Soon an old-fashioned, arched, stone bridge appeared glinting with gold and silver. The woofs were closer and Shiloh realized the birds crooned Christmas carols!

Only a few paces onto the bridge, Shiloh was astonished -- Josey raced to her side with a shower of kisses. A red ribbon about her neck with tiny Christmas bells attached tinkled with each movement. Momentarily, games of chase and wrestle ensued -- favorites they'd enjoyed before Josey departed her earthly home.

Shiloh instantly understood, this was Rainbow Bridge!

Mum had described it in detail for weeks as her health declined. Josey introduced Shiloh to family members who had come and gone before her. Her folk's first Schnauzer, Festus, greeted Shiloh with a high five! Tiffany, Schnauzer number two, offered kisses. Maggie and Jack, a mum and son duo, approached with wagging tails. Unexpectedly, two tiny Yorkies appeared -- Fang and Fancy! Yorkies, my folks had Yorkies? They greeted her with gestures of love.

Lastly, cousin Greta excitedly arrived. Shioh's angst began to melt in the midst of a loving family. Still, she'd forever miss mum, dad, and her Schnauzer pal Hank. He'd guided her through the darkness and gave her life meaning.

The pack revealed that the Rainbow Bridge was eternally glorious. And Christmas time was breathtaking to behold as they celebrated Christ's Birth -- the creator of domestic pets. He gifted them an inborn ability to develop remarkable bonds with humans.

With holiday preparations underway, Shiloh was in awe. Red birds, Blue birds, and white doves perched in trees -- live ornaments! All sized spiders spun golden webs of garland 'round and 'round the trees and fire flies twinkled in branches. The weather was mild, sunny, and the few clouds shimmered silvery, yet trees were veiled with snow.

For Shiloh, confusion reigned! In unison, the group proclaimed, "All things are possible at the Bridge." Every tree was decorated, none in the same manner. Covered with iridescent snow, a stately scotch pine stood embellished with butterflies, wings aflutter, displaying a magnificent array of colour and creating swirls of snow that enshrouded the tree with luminous motion.

Knowing her mum's love of poinsettias, Shiloh took special note of a huge fir tree filled with vast red blossoms, goldfinch, and thousands of fire flies. All about were gardens of poinsettias.

Tomorrow was Christmas Eve. Shiloh could only imagine what wonder lay ahead. After a hearty warm meal the pack showed her a new fluffy bed adjacent to theirs. It was plush beyond imagination. The family told of how grand golden eagles soar into the skies to select the proper sized cloud for each new arrival.

Shiloh snuggled in.

Once comfortable, an angel approached whispering, "I'm Dana and will always be nearby, Sweet Girl." She gently placed a coverlet, adorned with pink lace, across a now-healthy, restored body and silently vanished.

Shiloh thought to herself, "Dana! She's my aunt and mum's niece. Greta was her puppy. Oh, I am truly safe." She sighed.

Shiloh drifted into sleep while song birds softly sang her mum's favorite Christmas carol, The Littlest Angel. She knew it was meant for her first night at Rainbow Bridge. Mum had always called her a little angel.

Shiloh slept well, stirring only once to roll over.

She dreamt of the day she would sprint to the bridge and joyfully escort mum, dad and beloved Hank to the other side.

Until then she would play, and rest, and romp, and nap, and wait... 
__________________


----------



## BeauShel

I am going to move this to the rainbow bridge section. It is beautiful.


----------



## Laurie

Beautiful.......but so sad at the same time!


----------



## riddle03

Thank you for sharing. It truly is beautiful !


----------



## Bob Dylan

Definitely tissues, so beautiful, Thank You!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

When I made this for Carol, this is exactly what I was thinking of. This is beautiful Sandra!


----------



## goldenbuddy

Of course, I had to read this before going back to work! It's beautiful, will have to show the wife when she gets home.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Very lovely. This could be personalized as a nice gesture for someone who recently lost a beloved pet. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## janine

Tissues...I need more tissues. Very Beautiful. Kimm, very pretty and special.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

i will have to copy this, thank you so very much for sharing.


----------



## cangolden

So beautiful, thank you for sharing...


----------



## raijosh

what a wonderful story


----------



## goldenbuddy

OK, I'm done...I'll be copying this, too. Thanks.


----------



## furrygodmother

YOU were right about the tissues... thank you for sharing this. I still miss our Bri who went to the bridge January 7th 2010.


----------



## Karen519

*3goldens*

*3GOLDENS!!

Thank you SO MUCH for posting this!! I'm crying but Happy Tears.
My Snobear just went to the bridge on March 27, 2010 and I know he has met up with: my Mimi, my two Gizmo's, my Munchkin, and
all of the dogs and cats from this forum!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jenny Wren

Awwww........I needed to read that........


----------



## goldyjlox

Thankyou for this, having lost my boy yesterday I take comfort in knowing that he is up there having a great time with family and friends lost. I really never thought it would be this hard, the loss is just undescribable.


----------



## Debles

Thank you Sandra. This really helped me.


----------



## Hudson

Beautiful, but sad too.


----------



## aprilg

Comforting and beautiful..thanks so much for sharing this.


----------



## Karen519

*3goldens*

*3GOLDENS

You are an ANGEL for posting this for all of us left behind and our pets that have gone to the RAINBOW BRIDGE.*


----------



## lucysmum

This is my first look at the Rainbow Bridge section...I have been too scared to look.....and this was the first thread I opened. 

Thank you so much.... I lost my girl on the 5th January. And reading thus has helped me. 

Tracy an angel Lucy.


----------



## Karen519

*This is very beautiful*

*3GOLDENS

This is so beautiful-Thank You!!![/SIZE]*Yesterday was a month since we had to let Smooch go to the Rainbow Bridge to meet our Snobear.[/SIZE]


----------



## 3 goldens

i AM SO GLAD IT HAS HELPED SO MANY PEOPLE. I CRIED WHEN IT WAS SENT TO ME, BUT SMILED AS WELL THINKING OF ALL MY DOGS BEING HEALTHY AND HAPPY AGAIN. I NOW I WILL REALLY APPRECIEAT IT IN THE MONTHS TO COME AS IN APRIL IT WILL HVE BEEN 3 YEARS SINCE WE LOST OUR BELOVED 17 YER OLD CAT TO OLD AGE, ON MAY 15 IT WILL HAVE BEEN 4 YEARFS SINCE WE LOST OUR BIG RED GOLDEN, bUCK TO HEART ATTACKJ AT 12 YRS 3 MONTHS AND NMAY 25 IT WILL HAVE BEEN 3 YEARS SINCE I LOST MY SWEET GOLDEN, KAYCEE TO CANCER AT 8 YRS. 9 MONTHSL


----------



## kathi127

This is beautiful! It has given me great comfort to know that my Rusty was met by many friends and special relatives and he is happy and healthy again at the Rainbow Bridge. What a glorious day it will be when we are all together again! Thank you so much for sharing this!


----------



## 3 goldens

Ii got my first dog for my 11th birthday back in '56, an english setter i named beauty. I lost her 5 1/5 months later to distemper desite having had her shots. I have since learned that back then many dogs actually developed it from their vaccine.

I have lost many many dogs since--english setters, irish setters and goldens. I suspect when mine come to meet me anyone else arriving at the same time will think it is a wild pack of dogs running together. But i miss them all and i will be so happy to see them and i know they will be happy to see me.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens

Just lost our girl Lucy at 11 years it has been so hard. We miss her deeply this poem was hard to read but made me feel better some how. Thank you for posting it.

Lucy AKA the devil dog We Miss you

December 3,1999 to December 17, 2010


----------



## Hudson

Thanks so much for sharing this, just so beautiful.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom

Many tears, but thank you for this special post.


----------



## PrincessDi

Thanks so much for posting this! It is sad, but I knew when we sent Di to the bridge to join Golda, that he was waiting for her with Rocky (kitty) and she was running again by his side without pain. So very painful to let her go. But I know she is running free. 

With Golda, I took pictures of him the day before we set him free. I did the same with Di. I did this because I knew that often we torture ourselves about if we did the right thing. There is NO doubt that we did what was right by both of them.

Here is the picture that I took of Di, just before we set her free. I put Golda's sweater in front of her and said to her, you're going to see Golda again very soon. He left 4/7/2007. She knew exactly what I was saying.


----------



## PrincessDi

The day we set her free


----------



## Nath

Wow! Beautiful. I really think this is how it happens for them. Christmas is my favorite holiday. It's lovely to think that they celebrate the things that were special in our lives.


----------



## Nath

PrincessDi said:


> The day we set her free


I still cannot believe how much Belle and Di looked alike. She had those same waves on her ears.


----------



## PrincessDi

Nath said:


> I still cannot believe how much Belle and Di looked alike. She had those same waves on her ears.


Nat, I know that Belle, Di, General and Golda are the best of friends!!


----------



## Karen519

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDI

What gorgeous pictures of your Di!!
I am sure she is playing with Golda, Belle, General, Smooch and Snobear.
Smooch had wavy hair, too!


----------



## 3 goldens

When kayceewas found to have a mass in her lower stomach but x-rays could not determine exactly what it was "attached" to. Rickey decided to do the surgery that day. I came home and when i went back i took my camera. I had a gut feeling kase would not be coming home. He took pictures of me hugging and holding her just before they put her under. 

As a matter of fact, they gave her an injection and as they were giving it to her she turned and licked my face and then crumpled. Two days later she died in icu. We don't even know how she made it thru the surgery. But she died with me holding her on the floor in icu waiting for rickey to come and send her to the ridge.

I treasure those pictures, cry when i look at them, but treasurethem. I had decided i had to let her go, but she gave me the gift of going on her on her own while we wiatied for rickey to get there--was sunday. I did not have to sign the dreaded papers, a last gift from my sweet girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

As I am not here for very long time, maybe you had this poem posted...

_Author Unknown_
*I STOOD BY YOUR BED*

I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep.

I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
You were thinking of the many times your hands reached out to me.

I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore.
I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.
I want to reassure you that I'm not lying there.

I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "it's me."

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know that I was standing there.

It's possible for me to be so near you everyday.
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."

You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew ...
In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.

The day is almost over... I smile and watch you yawning
and say "goodnight, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.

I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
Be patient, live your journey out ... then come home to be with me


----------



## Karen519

*3 goldens and buddy's mom forever*

*3 Goldens and Buddy's Mom Forever*

Thank you both for posting these beautiful poems!
They really do help.
What beautiful pictures of Kaycee, 3 Goldens!


----------



## Airborne80

Sheeeeesh! Charlie just came in from taking me on my walk and I logged in to read this. Wow.... thank you fo rthe beautiful but gut wrenching read


----------



## Wendy427

Thank you both so much for posting this beautiful story and poem. 

Even though I'm sobbing (yes, here at work), they've brought my Lacey even closer to me.

Thank you.


----------



## CarlosW9FE

Wow..very moving poem which brought tesrs to my eyes as I think about our beloved Rhett. Comforting to know they are waiting for us. Should be a sticky.


----------



## goldensmum

Don't know why I haven't seen this before - but thanks for sharing, and you are right to give the warning to have tissues to hand


----------



## Bryton2341

Thank you for posting, so precious and beautiful. It gives me some solace that my Bryton is no longer in pain and enjoying his new grounds.


----------



## NelsonK

*Thank you*

Thank you for this. Its beautiful. Our family lost our sweetie, Morada, on October 12th at 10:19 am. Again, its beautiful and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

NelsonK said:


> Thank you for this. Its beautiful. Our family lost our sweetie, Morada, on October 12th at 10:19 am. Again, its beautiful and thank you for sharing.


 I am very sorry for your loss of Morada, I know how hard it is to lose someone so special. Hugs.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks so much for sharing _The Awakening_, 3 goldens. It brought a smile to my face, despite the fact that I brought my Joker's ashes home today. I printed a copy to share with our vet, whose file of comforting writings needs to be thicker.


----------



## swishywagga

I have never been able to get further than the first couple of lines...., I have just read it through with tears flowing but with with hope that my boy is there, happy and healthy and has found some of the wonderful goldens that we have all been blessed with over the years...., sorry more tears. Thank you 3goldens for posting.


----------

